# To-Mera in London



## leeb (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi People

Just a quick note to let you know that To-Mera will be playing The Barfly in Camden on the 29th March.

Support comes from the excellent Linear Sphere, who are a must for fans of Watchtower, Spiral Architect, etc. 

The main support band is still to be announced but will be soon.

Tickets are available here.

Hope you can make it!

Cheers

Lee - To-Mera


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 28, 2007)

Howdy, Lee.  I can't seem to get away from you in Cyberspace.

Fans of "proggy" metal shoudl definitely check To-Mera out.


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 28, 2007)

You guys were awesome when you supported Emperor. Though the crowd could have been better but who cares you guys played great.


----------



## leeb (Feb 28, 2007)

hehe. You never know where I'll pop up next 

The rather brill Interlock have just confirmed as the main support. It's gonna be a good night I think


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmm, sounds like a gig worth going to. Funny you should mention Interlock, I've just done an interview with John for here. It's just waiting for Chris to give it the magic formatting treatment.


----------



## DSS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

To-Mera are GODS!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 28, 2007)

Omigod, I need to be there! I love both bands!!!!

Just booked tickets for me and my brother!


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmmmm, I'd heard of To-mera before but never given them a listen. I'm listening to "Blood" on their myspace now and I really wish I'd checked them out sooner. This stuff rocks!

I see they went through Glasgow bout two weeks ago as well, wishing I'd know how good they were so I would've gone now 

I think a visit to the iTunes store is in order


----------



## Leec (Feb 28, 2007)

Tom's a fantastic guitarist and great guy. To-mera are excellent! Linear Sphere, too. That'll be a great gig.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 9, 2007)

BUMP!! 

Who's definitely going to be going to this? My brother and I have already got our tickets, so we'll definitely be there...


----------



## leeb (Mar 30, 2007)

Cheers to everyone from here who came last night and helped to make it a sell-out. I met a couple of you at least.

It wasn't our best night, mainly due to technical problems with the in-house PA system (blown up bass amps don't help either ), but I think we got there in the end. 

We've got another one at the end of May I believe. I shall let you know as soon as I have the details.

Cheers!

Lee


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 30, 2007)

I heard about the bass amp problem. Unfortunately I didn't get to hang around to see you, my girlfriend's pregnant and started feeling funny, but it was a good night up to then. Hopefully I'll get to see you guys soon.


----------



## Jerich (Mar 30, 2007)

Tom's a friend of mine he is a really good player too...I know he just recently switched to EMG pickups...take photo's of the show and post em' on the board for peeps who cannot make the show?


----------



## leeb (Mar 30, 2007)

He just purchased a 7 string baritone for the newer songs that have an F# tuning. No idea what make it is, but it's wood coloured  I believe pics were taken and will no doubt be on here soon.


----------



## Jerich (Mar 30, 2007)

yes he has a ESP stephan Carpenter now...and he loves it.....and wants to get a Black one nioew "I believe"...take photo's did we mention that?....


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 31, 2007)

leeb said:


> Cheers to everyone from here who came last night and helped to make it a sell-out. I met a couple of you at least.
> 
> It wasn't our best night, mainly due to technical problems with the in-house PA system (blown up bass amps don't help either ), but I think we got there in the end.
> 
> ...



Well done again last night dude! You guys were kicking ass.

I'll definitely try and be there for the next one.

Pics from the night are in the other thread on this show...

Oh, and Tom rocks, as he texted me the phone numbers for several recommended jazz instructors in London...thanks again!


----------



## Jerich (Mar 31, 2007)

Tom is great for the 7 string guitar community


----------

